# Tennessee's Pat Summitt Diagnosed With Dementia



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Never thought I'd post on this board, and this is a sad reason to do so. 



> Tennessee women's basketball coach Pat Summitt has been diagnosed with early onset dementia, but plans to continue coaching in her 38th season with the Lady Vols.
> 
> "There's not going to be any pity party and I'll make sure of that," she told the Knoxville News Sentinel Monday evening.
> 
> ...


Rest of the Story Here


----------

